# TechPowerUp OSD Server Beta Thread



## W1zzard (Mar 18, 2011)

First build attached.







- Supports DX9, DX10, DX11
- At this time it draws only FPS in the top left corner

No installation necessary, just unpack and run the exe and leave it running. To quit, look for the TPU icon in your systay.

Please check if it works in all your games, also report back with ideas and feature requests.

0.0.1:
- Fixed crash when server is closed and started repeatedly

0.0.2:
- Prevented multiple instances of OSD Server
- OSD Server needs to be started as admin now to get into all games

0.0.3:
- Added shared memory for other applications to use OSD functionality
- Improved rendering support for DX9, DX10, DX11. OSD should now be shown in all games
- Fixed several crash issues
- Reduced FPS counter update rate

0.0.4:
- Fixed OSD not displayed in Dirt 2 / F1 2010 (and possibly other titles)

0.0.5:
- Improved font engine performance by several orders of magnitude
- Minor bugfixes

0.0.6:
- Added configuration dialog to tray icon
- Added GPU-Z plugin (need to start GPU-Z before OSD Server)
- Added rendering engine and system time display
- Reworked plugin API for 3rd party developers

0.07:
- Fixed problem that caused OSD be hidden on DX10/DX11
- Updated icon
- More application compatibility improvements
- Bugfixes


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 18, 2011)

and save your work. it could crash any running application


----------



## inferKNOX (Mar 18, 2011)

LOL, W1zz, joining the fray with MSI AB vs FRAPS vs PlayClaw are we? 
I'll test it out as long as it doesn't corrupt my saves.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 18, 2011)

inferKNOX said:


> LOL, W1zz, joining the fray with MSI AB vs FRAPS vs PlayClaw are we?



been working on it for a long time, this is complicated stuff, and it's still far from production ready


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 18, 2011)

Is this going into GPU-z or Trixx?

Just tried GTA IV, didn't load.

Edit, 2nd load, it works. Would it be possible to maybe half the refresh rate?

http://img.techpowerup.org/110318/2011-03-18_00001.jpg


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 18, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Is this going into GPU-z or Trixx?



probably


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2011)

oh hell yes w1zzard, brilliant idea.


edit: working fine in starcraft II, which is ofc DX9. FPS doesnt quite match up with the in game one, but that could be timing differences.


----------



## Frederik S (Mar 18, 2011)

Crashes HL2 engine in CSS. Black screen when enable with game loaded, and failing to produce overlay when started before game load.

Win7 x64 SP1. Newest Nvidia driver. Current HL2 engine and fully updated Steam client.


----------



## Luke (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't get it to run in any of the games i have tried so far (Including StarCraft2)
I do have crossfire and 2 screens if that makes a difference


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 18, 2011)

Kick ass W1zz!


----------



## bbmarley (Mar 18, 2011)

also no luck getting it to work here could be eyefinity problem?

some ideas, change colour / move anywhere not just have it sat in any corner.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 18, 2011)

works with gtaiv and citiesxl 2011


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 20, 2011)

new build uploaded to first post


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2011)

i liked the TPU icon better than the new one.


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 20, 2011)

So far I checked it with 2 games.

Works fine with Fallout: New Vegas.

But in Dirt II it didn't show any fps in the top right corner, nothing, as if the program wasn't running at all.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 20, 2011)

dirt 2 dx9 or dx11 ?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2011)

i can confirm version 0.03 works in dragon age II in DX11 (actual DX11, not DX11 path in DX10 mode)


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 20, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> dirt 2 dx9 or dx11



dx11


----------



## rflair (Mar 20, 2011)

Crashes TF2 (Team Fortress 2) when game switches into 3D mode.

Win7 x64


----------



## Orbmu2k (Mar 20, 2011)

Great work W1zzard!

The upcoming release of nSpector will add support for it.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 20, 2011)

bump for new build

tf2 works for me (in the menu), didn't try in-game yet


----------



## rflair (Mar 20, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> bump for new build
> 
> tf2 works for me (in the menu), didn't try in-game yet



YES it works in TF2, I had ATItraytools running and it was causing the crash.

So your new tool and ATT don't get along.

Works nice though.


----------



## bbmarley (Mar 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i liked the TPU icon better than the new one.



i agree,new icon kind of looks like fraps icon.
eyefinity working in some this time
tried new build in DA2/WoW/BC2,no problems in DA2 and WOW here are pics
http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/8093/wow2011032019215110.jpg
http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/6194/dragonage2demo201103201.jpg

in BC2 you can see here it goes to corner of middle screen and shrinks itself a little both in sp/mp
http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/1668/bfbc2game20110320192817.jpg

edit just tried MOH works fine in that to
http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/7969/moh2011032020270732.jpg   SP
http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/8143/mohmpgame20110320204357.jpg   MP
edit again this seems to be a SP / MP difference with the FPS going to middle screen corner in MOH


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 21, 2011)

bump for new build


----------



## The Coolest (Mar 21, 2011)

Great job W1zzard!
Here's my work in progress, a plugin for Core Temp.


----------



## bbmarley (Mar 21, 2011)

now looking good in BC2 and MOH 

http://img863.imageshack.us/img863/1271/workmohmpgame2011032102.jpg
http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/2778/workbfbc2game2011032101.jpg


----------



## m4gicfour (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm curious: Will this get detected by PunkBuster? Projects like TINT (the successor of TSO) have been doing Overlay for ages, but always have problems with Punkbuster (many game cheats apparently use overlay functionality)

Programs liike Fraps and Steam's overlay get around it by buying into "punkbuster compatible" for a prohibitively high monthly fee.

If you've finally found a way to overlay without running afoul of PB, then great! If not, unfortunately it's not really of any use for anything online + PB protected ATM, at least not any more so than other OSD/Overlay appas.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 21, 2011)

sweet stuff here


----------



## AsRock (Mar 21, 2011)

With Arma 2 Arrowhead it just shows up as white boxes ( using 11.4 drivers).


----------



## Mussels (Mar 21, 2011)

afterburner + TPU OSD = crash on alt tab in SCII.


----------



## inferKNOX (Mar 21, 2011)

No display for initial build with Civilizations V DX11 in Win7 x64 w/ CCC 11.2, will test latest build.
Suggestion list:
- Separate global options as well as *Per-application options for*:
- positioning/activating/deactivating overlays
- Forced Vsync and triple buffering options
- Optional font settings for overlays
EDIT
- option to specify polling freq in ms (milliseconds)


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 21, 2011)

Works in the ff:
Two Worlds II
Wings of Prey
King's Bounty - Crossworlds
Mafia II
NBA 2K11
FIFA 11


----------



## inferKNOX (Mar 22, 2011)

*Version 0.0.5 works in:*
Civ V,
Black Ops,
* Batman AA,
* CnC4: Tiberian Twilight,
* Medal of Honor,
GRID,
** CoD4: Modern Warfare,

*Note:*
* upon exiting the game back to Windows, error message would be displayed in Windows, saying that the game has "stopped working".
** when resolution is changed on menu screen, the sizing of everything becomes distorted because resolution changes, but menu size remains the same (issue was reproduced 3 times, but haven't tested to see if issue remains when OSD is off).
*** if game is started first, then one Alt-Tabs to desktop and OSD is started, it will not display in-game until game is restarted.
**** didn't see OSD display in any game unless OSD was started as with Admin Privileges (as stated in 0.0.2 changelog).


----------



## Derek12 (Mar 25, 2011)

Need for speed Most Wanted crashes.
Google earth also crashes.
Warrock also crashes.
In Chess Titans the OSD doesn't appear.
In Counter Strike 1.6 the OSD doesn't appear.
In Empire Earth I the OSD doesn't appear.


----------



## inferKNOX (Mar 25, 2011)

*Version 0.0.5 works in:*
R.U.S.E.
Split Second
Zombie Driver
*Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit
*Medal of Honor (Single Player)
*Mass Effect 2
*Prince of Persia: The forgotten Sands
**Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
*** CnC 3 & CnC 3: Kane's Wrath

*Note:*
* upon exiting the game back to Windows, error message would be displayed in Windows, saying that the game has "stopped working".
** when resolution is changed on menu screen, the sizing of everything becomes distorted because resolution changes, but menu size remains the same (issue was reproduced and confirmed to be caused by the OSD in CoD4:MW and CoD:MW2).
*** upon exiting the game, there is a significant delay before the game exits and the desktop is displayed.

*Version 0.0.5 has issues in:*
Bioshock 2

flashes momentarily when game is started, but does not show afterward.
causes game to hang on exiting game.
Medal of Honor (Multiplayer)

upon launching game, the game crashes.

*EDIT:*
*Version 0.0.5 works in:*
Crysis 2
Dead Space 2 - but causes game to hang on exiting game.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 28, 2011)

bump for new build


----------



## bbmarley (Mar 28, 2011)

looking very nice with gpu-z 

http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/8080/wow2011032820462518.jpg        WoW
http://img847.imageshack.us/img847/4681/moh2011032821092988.jpg      MoH

tried in BC2 and DA2 but nothing shows


----------



## VulkanBros (Mar 28, 2011)

Could be nice to have a chance to load/unload the OSD via key-combo when ingame fullscreen....
Else it looks and works great (TF2, CS:S, FallOut 3, Metro 2033)


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 28, 2011)

bbmarley said:


> tried in BC2 and DA2 but nothing shows



found the problem, will be fixed in next build


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 28, 2011)

any thoughts on the font size? too big ?

user defined font size will be difficult because the font is a precreated texture map which doesnt scale very well


----------



## bbmarley (Mar 28, 2011)

font size is nice and cleanly visible


----------



## Mussels (Mar 29, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> any thoughts on the font size? too big ?
> 
> user defined font size will be difficult because the font is a precreated texture map which doesnt scale very well



why not have a preset size or two for the font? small/medium/large?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 29, 2011)

Ack forgot about this; read about at work. Trying tonight!


----------



## AsRock (Mar 29, 2011)

Still don't work in Arma 2  ..


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 8, 2011)

bump for new build


----------



## AsRock (Apr 8, 2011)

Still don't work correctly in Arma 2 OA just see white boxes.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 8, 2011)

Would it be possible to turn this into a virtual LCD? Use smartie for instance to send data to it then. 

Of course I understand that getting it to work is a priority, but it would be handy if it could be fed with data from whatever source.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 8, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Still don't work correctly in Arma 2 OA just see white boxes.



havent had time to download that to check out whats wrong


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 8, 2011)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Would it be possible to turn this into a virtual LCD? Use smartie for instance to send data to it then.
> 
> Of course I understand that getting it to work is a priority, but it would be handy if it could be fed with data from whatever source.



yes using the plugin api you can feed it with any data


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 8, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> yes using the plugin api you can feed it with any data



Yay. Will check tomorrow when I'm home.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 8, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> havent had time to download that to check out whats wrong



The numbers and stuff are there and i say that because what i believe is the FPS part you can see the box sizes change due to changing FPS.

It's just that  the background to them is whited out.  So if the colour of the numbers were different say black i think you be able to see them but would have white boxes around them.


----------



## christian27 (Apr 8, 2011)

just tried out in Left 4 Dead 2 and gpu load and gpu temps sensor doesn´t seems to work properly, always stays at 0%, nevertheless frame/Second and RPM fan speed shows correct values.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 8, 2011)

christian27 said:


> just tried out in Left 4 Dead 2 and gpu load and gpu temps sensor doesn´t seems to work properly, always stays at 0%, nevertheless frame/Second and RPM fan speed shows correct values.



the sensors work in gpuz? do you have "refresh in background" enabled in gpuz?


----------



## christian27 (Apr 9, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> the sensors work in gpuz? do you have "refresh in background" enabled in gpuz?



yeah that was my fault, just downloaded GPUZ 0.5.3 and backgorund monitoring was disabled by default, now everything is ok.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 10, 2011)

workin well for me here (latest version + GPU-Z feeds)


feature request would be CPU usage and memory usage pulled from somewhere (task manager?), that would make this a nice complete diagnostic for a lot of situations (determining CPU/GPU bottleneck, running out of system/Vram, etc)


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 10, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Still don't work correctly in Arma 2 OA just see white boxes.



downloaded now and works for me. which renderer are you using ?


----------



## mumak (Apr 10, 2011)

Oblivion seems to crash when OSD Server is active.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 10, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> downloaded now and works for me. which renderer are you using ?



DX9 it's all you can use as i know of.  I tried to take a screenshot but it don't show it but it will show Afterburner.


----------



## eyebullen (Apr 12, 2011)

not work in counter strike 1.6 , just do not see anything. for other part, work fine in others games.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 14, 2011)

Sins of a solar empire and its two expansions crash on launch with TPU OSD running.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2011)

OSD breaks steam overlay, at least with portal 2


----------



## Nailezs (Apr 24, 2011)

i believe it breaks the overlay period. it will also not work with sc2 nor metro 2033. havent tried any others yet. this was sannoying as hell till i figured it out too


----------



## AsRock (Jun 6, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> downloaded now and works for me. which renderer are you using ?





AsRock said:


> DX9 it's all you can use as i know of.  I tried to take a screenshot but it don't show it but it will show Afterburner.




Here a pic with the camera and this is after a reinstall and just installed drivers and still does it.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jun 16, 2011)

Nailezs said:


> i believe it breaks the overlay period. it will also not work with sc2 nor metro 2033. havent tried any others yet. this was sannoying as hell till i figured it out too



Working fine with Metro 2033 .....


----------



## Nailezs (Jun 16, 2011)

it breaks the steam overlay not the game


----------



## Mussels (Jun 17, 2011)

yes steam overlay is completely broken when using this.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 17, 2011)

V 0.007 Works for me in SCII 

Only complaint is that in crossfire I can't see GPU2 Temp, load, ETC. its not a big problem but would be nice.


----------

